# Ricoma mt-1501



## lgembroidery705 (Nov 16, 2016)

Has anyone bought this new style of machine MT-1501 or MT1502 just wondering how many issues people are having with this machine


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

lgembroidery705 said:


> Has anyone bought this new style of machine MT-1501 or MT1502 just wondering how many issues people are having with this machine


I work on several RiComa's. I wouldn't advise purchasing one. Most of my customers would love for them to go out the door but can't afford to take a loss.


----------



## lgembroidery705 (Nov 16, 2016)

Have you worked on this specific model MT-1501


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

lgembroidery705 said:


> Have you worked on this specific model MT-1501


Yes I have. My customer brought the machine to my house. It had a potentiometer problem, false thread breaks (sensor bad) and it was grinding when it changed colors. Some of the take up springs were bad as well. The RiComa, Avance and Pantograms are all the same machine. I assume you like the machine for the price and the fact it's a bridge type (open sewing field). Doublelin make a bridge type just like this for $5995 and is a better machine then the RiComa if a Chinese machine is what you are looking for.


----------



## lgembroidery705 (Nov 16, 2016)

pricing is a factor I just got rid of a Melco EMT 16 1 year old. My other machine is ZSK Sprint that I imported from St.Louis best machine I have ever owned. But now with exchange rate that machine is well over 20K


----------



## naldopr (Feb 11, 2016)

I own Ricoma and is not a good investment problems since day one! If you are serious about your embroidery business do your self a favor and buy Barudan or tajima if you have technican close to you! I feel this machine won't last long the only positive thing is I'm learning on how to fix it do many thing I had done making sure it works properly! Our next move will be barudan! Expensive but peace of mind and quality embroidery


----------



## qualiteez (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't buy from this Doublelin! Iff you buy this machine, they will send you a manual that is in broken illegible English because they are too cheap to pay for a decent translator. They say they provide life time telephone and live support, but never answer their phones and take days to respond to e-mails. If the machine breaks down, they will say it is user error without even looking at the machine. They use Epson printer part but not Epson printer cartridges and this can cause the machine to "lock" the chip and it has to be replaced. They tell you they have technicians to work on the machines, but then say they don't have any in your area and want to charge you to send someone from L.A. I've owned the machine for 6 months and it has been nothing but problems with no support from the company. Do yourself a favor and buy an Anajet, a Fast T Jet, or well any other printer. You may pay more but you'll save in the long run on both cost and aggravation


----------

